# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 2.3

## SDA

Корпорация Microsoft обновила программу, позволяющую справляться с вирусами. Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 2.3 борется с такими известными вирусами как: DoomJuice, Zindos, Blaster, Sasser, MyDoom, Berweb (Download.Ject), Nachi, Gailbot и др. По функциональности программа весьма схожа с McAfee Stinger. Обновления для Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 2.3 выпускаются каждый второй вторник месяца. Отметим, что данная программа не даст вам абсолютной защиты от вредоносных приложений, поэтому в дополнение к ней необходимо использоваться ваш основной антивирус. Новая версия Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 2.3 способна определять вирусный модуль Win32/Rustock.
ОС: Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista | Русский интерфейс | Бесплатно.

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...90830-v2.3.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool


Я это в другом разделе уже указал; здесь повторяю:



```
Подключ: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\MRT
Параметр: DontReportInfectionInformation
Тип: REG_DWORD
Значение: 1
```

Так можно предотвращать передачу данных в Майкрософт во время работы этой программы если вы не хотите участвовать *невольно* в сборе (и передаче домой) информации с вашего компьютера. На Висте данная настройка тоже работает.

Paul

----------


## Гриша

Вместо того, чтобы показывать свои бекдорские замашки, лучше бы подтверждали на деле, то о чем написано в faq по утилите, а там написано что буткита они лечут, но как оказалось детект дроппера есть, а в памяти и MBR вредоносный код они не видят, после полной проверки сказали, что мой комп чист  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Вместо того, чтобы показывать свои бекдорские замашки, лучше бы подтверждали на деле, то о чем написано в faq по утилите, а там написано что буткита они лечут, но как оказалось детект дроппера есть, а в памяти и MBR вредоносный код они не видят, после полной проверки сказали, что мой комп чист


Он на деле вообще не в состояние лечить хоть что-нибудь. Тулза на самом деле в помощь органов США найти ботнеты - именно поэтому передаётся инфа (тип заражения + IP адреса, и дальше неизвестно что ещё). Цель хорошая, но мерзко, что они нас для передачи данных даже разрешение не спрашивают.

Paul

----------


## Гриша

Пусть передают сколько угодно, особенно тип заражения, который они не в силе определить

В лицензионном соглашении сказано, что некоторая информация может передаваться без какого-либо уведомления  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> В лицензионном соглашении сказано, что некоторая информация может передаваться без какого-либо уведомления


Угу, но инфу о том, что надо делать если не хотите участвовать в этом не дают вместе с тулзой. Для этого придётся копаться в Интернет. И как я уже говорил - она НИЧЕГО не лечит.

Paul

----------


## Гриша

Обычно говорится если не хочешь соблюдать лицензионное соглашение, удали наш софт и забудь про нас, тут тоже самое:




> УСЛОВИЯ ЛИЦЕНЗИИ НА ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ ПРОГРАММНОГО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ MICROSOFT
> MICROSOFT WINDOWS MALICIOUS SOFTWARE REMOVAL TOOL
> Эти условия лицензии являются соглашением между корпорацией Майкрософт (или одним из ее аффилированных лиц, в зависимости от места вашего проживания) и вами.  Пожалуйста, прочтите их.  Они применяются к вышеуказанной программного обеспечения, включая носители, на которых вы ее получили (если они есть).  Эти условия распространяются также на любые
> • обновления,
> • дополнения,
> • службы Интернета и
> • услуги по технической поддержке
> Microsoft для данного программного обеспечения, если эти элементы не сопровождаются другими условиями. Если другие условия прилагаются, то именно они регулируют использование таких элементов.
> Используя это программное обеспечение, вы тем самым подтверждаете свое согласие соблюдать данные условия.  *Если вы не согласны, не используйте это программное обеспечение.*

----------


## XP user

> Обычно говорится если не хочешь соблюдать лицензионное соглашение, удали наш софт и забудь про нас, тут тоже самое:


Ну вот. Молодцы! Это на самом деле ещё лучше, чем то, что я указал в сообщении №2. 

Paul

----------

